# Business Card Holder



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just for your information I have moved the thread business card holder turtorial to the sticky. That way it will be easily avaialable without having to search for it later. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A good idea Bernie, thank you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Bernie,

I'm sure it will help others to make a few or give them ideas to modify it for their own use.

Just thinking about it this could easily be made into a router project!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry and Mike. 

Mike it surely could be.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I envision a jig to hold the blank and a series of templates indexed to the jig. Plunge router fitted with guide bushing and a pointed round over bit like #64xx or #87xx from here: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_groove.htm

Sounds like a "Harry" project for some reason!


----------



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know what a "sticky" is or how to find it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Speyerer said:


> I don't know what a "sticky" is or how to find it.


When you click to come to this page at the very top are the sticky posts. These post are mainly how to's or tutorials on making different items.


----------



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks. Sister Eucaria didn't teach about sticky at St. James in 1945.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty and cool business card holder! Great design with a lot of possibilities, like the half wheels at the sides. Great job and use of scraps!


----------

